# Ein paar Leute zum Rplen gesucht



## Froug (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten die Lust haben auf einem RP Server neu anzufangen, und zu zweit oder mit mehreren zu lvln...

Wer Lust hat soll sich hier melden.

Gerne auch Leute die neu sind, hauptsache Spaß haben.

Server und Fraktion egal, man sollte sich nur einigen...

Liebe Grüße


Edit:
Forscherliga, ab Mittwoch Abend? Horde...

Dabei sind...:
Untoter Priester
Troll Magier
Ork Krieger


----------



## VuLIoM (17. Dezember 2007)

fände ich ne saugeile idee, finde das es sowieso zuwenig RP gibt....
leider will ich ned neu anfangen....... will erst mal auf 70 kommen^^


----------



## Jackai (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ich finde die idee auch sehr geil! Man sollte erstmal vllt ein Datum sätzen und dann noch die Fraktion Server, etc und dann noch auf paar leute warten damit wir schon einige sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eleusis (17. Dezember 2007)

ich hab noch nie auf nem rp-server gespielt... was ist da der unterschied zwischen pvp und pve'?


----------



## Froug (17. Dezember 2007)

Ok, ich sag mal, Horde wäre für mich intressant, da ich normal einen Gnom spiele...

Server.. mhh ich schlag mal vor Forscherliga...


----------



## Dollohow (17. Dezember 2007)

Eleusis schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie auf nem rp-server gespielt... was ist da der unterschied zwischen pvp und pve'?


rp is mit komischer sprache^^ dann gibbet noch namens regeln und so. das sind eig. auch die größten unterscheide.

Find die Idee ja nett und schön,aber dafür nen thread eröffnen......


----------



## Froug (17. Dezember 2007)

Eleusis schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie auf nem rp-server gespielt... was ist da der unterschied zwischen pvp und pve'?


Du solltest dich angemessen verhalten, also halt nicht irgendwo rumbrüllen so... "HORDE INC1!!1" oder so, sonder eher "Die Horde greift Blubb an! Helft mir es zu verteidigen!" oder so...


----------



## Terenor (17. Dezember 2007)

Also ich wäre dabei...ich hab auch noch nen lowiepriest auf nem RP-Server....also wenn du anfagen willst kannst du mich gerne anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## webaction (17. Dezember 2007)

Also ich fände diese Idde auch super Geil, blos ich zitiere mal Jackai 





> Man sollte erstmal vllt ein Datum sätzen und dann noch die Fraktion Server, etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Final1992 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich würde auch mitmachen wollte sowieso auf einem anderen server neu anfangen^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (17. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würde mitmachen ^^


----------



## Daydreambeliever (17. Dezember 2007)

wäre sehr interessiert
hab auf forscherliga auch noch ne menge mini chas rumspringen


----------



## Froug (17. Dezember 2007)

Diese positiven Feedbacks erfreuen mich... Also denke mal, jeder der damit einverstanden ist sich einen Hordler auf Forscherliga zu machen, sollte sich eintragen, mit dem was er spielen will.

Ich werd einen Untoten Priester spielen, mit wahrscheinlich Kräuter und Alchimie.

Bin jetzt Online, IG-Nick "Froug"


----------



## Veit Rausch (17. Dezember 2007)

Wäre auch gerne dabei. So richtig RP spielen, jedoch gehts grad mit meinem Main so richtig los. Level 60 erreicht und meine Gilde nimmt langsam Form an. 

Hab ja keine Ahnung wie ihr euch genau die Gilde vorgstellt habt. Einfach nur so etwas treffen und nett quatschen und RPlen? Oder richtig ernst questen und raiden?

Also für einen kleinen, mal in der Woche 5-10 Stunden *Troll Magier* wär ich zu haben.

Bis dann.


----------



## Froug (17. Dezember 2007)

Veit schrieb:


> Einfach nur so etwas treffen und nett quatschen und RPlen?


So in etwa, RP halt... =)


----------



## Reliel (17. Dezember 2007)

Dollohow schrieb:


> rp is mit komischer sprache^^ dann gibbet noch namens regeln und so. das sind eig. auch die größten unterscheide.
> 
> Find die Idee ja nett und schön,aber dafür nen thread eröffnen......



Nette Zusammenfassung, aber sehr lückenhaft *grins*

Um mal etwas mehr auszuholen:

RP = RolePlay = Rollenspiel = Rollen Spiel, daraus ergibt sich:

Im Rollenspiel geht es darum eine Rolle zu spielen. In der Regel erklärt man Rollenspiel am einfachsten als "Schauspielerei ohne Drehbuch". Will heißen, du erstellst nicht einfach einen x-beliebigen Ork, du erstellst eine Hülle für dein Spiel, eine Figur, welche du verkörperst, dazu gehört, neben einem "vernünftigen" Namen, in der Regel eine Hintergrundgeschichte.

Versuchen wir es an einem Beispiel:

Wir erstellen einen neuen Charakter, einen Menschen finden Wir gerade ganz passend, da Wir hierfür nicht zu sehr umdenken müssen. Wir erstellen einen Mann und befinden, unser Mann bekommt den wohlklingenden Namen "Thorgrim". Wir überlegen uns nun genau, wer ist Thorgrim eigentlich? Thorgrim ist erstmal vom augenscheinlichen her ein muskulöser, schwarzhaariger Jüngling von etwa 25 Jahren. Den dritten Krieg hat er in Jugendjahren miterlebt, vielleicht hat er seinen Vater, Wir denken, sein Vater war Bauer auf einem der Höfe in Elwynn, während des Krieges verloren. Bestimmt hat er das, ja, aber wie es dazu kam, weiß Thorgrim nicht genau. Der Bericht des Hauptmannes der Kompanie des Vaters hatte nur geschrieben, Papa ist in einer Schlacht gestorben, als Held. Der kleine Thorgrim musste nun helfen die Familie, Mutter und 5 Geschwister, legen Wir fest, zu unterstützen, er hat also Erfahrung als Bauer gesammelt, doch leider ist das nicht wirklich erträglich. Thorgrim geriet auf die schiefe Bahn, er ist ein Schurke geworden, also legen wir dies als Klasse für ihn fest. Nachdem er ein wenig mit den Defias herumhing musste er jedoch erkennen, dass deren Ziele wenig heldenhaft waren, vielleicht traf er auch einen Schaman der Draenei, welcher Kontakt zum Geist des Vaters herstellen konnte, welcher mit Thorgrims Tätigkeiten nicht wirklich zufrieden war. Thorgrimm verließ also die Defias, welche dementsprechend recht sauer auf ihn sind, und meldete sich in Nordhain um ein nützliches Mitglied der Allianz zu werden, und irgendwann im fernen Kalimdor Genaueres über den Tod seines Vaters zu erfahren. Nebenher lernte er übrigens noch die Berufswege des Kürschners und des Lederers, um auf diese Weise ehrliches Geld zu verdienen, damit Mama und die 5 Geschwister erstmal weiterhin abgesichert sind. Jetzt werden wir sehen, wie es Thorgrim weiter ergeht. Wird er den Weg der Tugend weiter beschreiten können? Oder wird er doch wieder rückfällig und schmuggelt hinter dem Rücken seiner Vorgesetzten Waren in die eigene Tasche? Entwickelt er sich vielleicht zu einem azerothianischen Robin Hood? Das bleibt dem Spieler überlassen.

Wichtig ist es im RP, spiele deine Rolle! Thorgrimm ist ein, hartausgedrückt, dummer Bauer mit krimineller Vergangenheit, er wird kaum mit einem Magier über den Nether philosophieren, er weiß nichts von der Ausbildung der anderen Klassen,wird einigen Rassen vielleicht skeptisch gegenüberstehen, sind Nachtelfen zum Beispiel wirklich Verbündete der Menschen? Die Nacht ist doch die Zeit der Monster, oder? Und wirklich freundlich sehen die wirklich nicht aus! Thorgrim wird vielleicht in derZukunft Gespräche seiner neuen Freunde in einer eventuellen Gilde nicht verstehen, er ist kein ausgebildeter Rhetoriker. Priester sieht er wohl mit einiger Achtung, immerhin sind sie die Vertreter des Lichtes auf Azeroth, in der Gegenwart von Paladinen sollte er auf seine Finger aufpassen, dass sie nicht versehentlich in dessen Tasche gelangen. Aber das Wichtigste: Spiele deine Rolle, und spiele sie konsequent. Mag sein, dass die Dunkelhaarige Frau da sehr gut aussieht, aber die Dame beschwört Dämonen! Das sollte sie als eventuelle Ehefrau gleich ausschließen. Wechsle nicht täglich deine Ansichen über andere Klassen und vor allem Rassen. Gerade aus oben genannten Beispiel bietet sich das Sprichwort "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass isst er nicht" an. Du musst im Spiel nicht jedermanns Freund sein, du musst dich nicht durch Freundlichkeit auszeichnen. Charaktere mit Ecken und Kanten sind wesentlich interessanter zu spielen als abgeschliffene Kugeln, an welchem sich niemand reiben kann. Und mal ehrlich, Zwerge sind einfach kleine, dauerbesoffene Stinktiere, sie sind vielleicht Verbündete des menschlichen Volkes, aber deswegen noch lange nicht deine Freunde.

Probiere einfach rum, wie du mit einzelnen Charakteren zurecht kommst, vermeide es den makellosen Helden spielen zu wollen, vermeide es den superbösen Strippenzieher spielen zu wollen, spiele den Durchschnittsbewohner der World of Warcraft, das bringt wesentlich mehr Spielspaß. Spiele konsequent, aber vor allem: SPIELE! Und nie vergessen, es ist nur ein Spiel. Wenn dich im RP OOCler (Leute die kein RP machen) als "Kacknoob", "Faschisten" und dergleichen titulieren, denke dran, sie kennen nur deine Rolle, es ist nur ein Spiel und wenn auch Erklärungen nichts bringen, ignorieren. RP ist nicht jedermans Sache, aber die Erfahrung lehrt, mit RP kann man aus Spielen wie WoW noch mehr Spielspaß rausholen. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, auch nicht im RP, jeder fängt mal an.

Empfehlenswert ist auch ein RP-AddOn, wie etwa FlagRSP, damit kannst du deinem Char auch noch einen Nachnamen geben und Einstellungen vornehmen mit denen andere AddOn-Nutzer deinen Rollenspielstatus sehen können, etwa ob du gerade aktiv spielst, ob du Kontakt zu anderen RPler suchst oder auch, ob du vielleicht noch RP-Beginner bist, und viele RPler sind sehr nachwuchsfreundlich und helfen dir gerne weiter.

Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Glück bei den Planungen, ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr Spaß haben werdet.


----------



## Froug (17. Dezember 2007)

Die, die mitmachen wolln, bitte jetzt melden...


----------



## webaction (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde mir einen Ork Krieger
 erstellen


----------



## Froug (17. Dezember 2007)

Ok ich hab einfach mal schnell ein Forum gemacht zum untereinander austauschen.

http://rpforscherliga.siteboard.de/


----------



## LónêWòlf (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kann so gut wie jede Klasse spielen!!!


----------



## LónêWòlf (18. Dezember 2007)

*hust**hust* muss ich den Link verstehen den du gepostet hast???


----------



## Daydreambeliever (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich wäre dann immernoch gern dabei. Würde n Blutelf Jäger sein.


----------



## Froug (18. Dezember 2007)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> *hust**hust* muss ich den Link verstehen den du gepostet hast???


Öhm, weiß ich nicht, am besten du kommst mal on, Forscherliga Froug, dann könn ma weiterreden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Froug (18. Dezember 2007)

Daydreambeliever schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dann immernoch gern dabei. Würde n Blutelf Jäger sein.


Mach dir einen komm online und meld dich bei mir, und im Forum an...


----------

